# SPAM



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Even though my account is set to no email from admin I seem to have been spammed with unwanted mail can you please check your message sending setting.

Have a nice day


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've tried sending a test email to the accounts I'm aware you have but the system refuses because as you correctly say you have your preferences set to "opt out" from admin emails.

Are there any other accounts you have that could still be "opted in" to receive emails that I could try sending a test email through to?

Thanks for highlighting that receiving emails is optional and under user control.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi,

Can you please provide us with the sender email so we can check to make sure it is sending out the emails correctly? What kind of content are these emails about? Is it possible that you have accidentally subscribed to threads that you didn't mean to?

~Sheena


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

it'll be the 2 regarding the ADI awards, hardly spam :roll:


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Ikon66 said:


> it'll be the 2 regarding the ADI awards, hardly spam :roll:


To some people maybe not, but other it is.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> it'll be the 2 regarding the ADI awards, hardly spam :roll:


You know that's really surprising, disagreeing with my view. The spam came from [email protected]. I'm fairly sure this is a serious breach of spam rules


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

This email?


an administrator of "The Audi TT Forum" said:


> AUDI DRIVER ANNUAL AWARDS - 2016
> 
> It's time to vote again for your choices for the Autometrix Audi Driver
> International awards. For the last two years the TT Forum has won Gold for
> ...


Oooh, thanks for the reminder! Must remember to vote for the Forum in the categories listed.

Though as Ikon66's said - it's hardly serious spam selling you Viagra or whatever, and if you have multiple accounts you log-in and post as (all of which will be recognisable as coming from the same IP addresses) then maybe there's one you forgot to opt-out from receiving messages from? ToonToon perhaps?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Lift the rock and they all crawl out :roll:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> Lift the rock and they all crawl out :roll:


How does the saying go? - _"If you live in a glass house you shouldn't go throwing rocks (let alone stones!)"_ [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi,

Was it the email that was linked above the email that you received from the site?

~Sheena


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Thought (Hoped) the TTOC had left? Are you sure this wasn't sent to one of your other accounts Andy? Or is this simply hanging around and leaving a nasty smell which is really all the TTOC does.

I mean, looking at this http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444&start=1815 i'd have assumed that was it, in fact, why is there a TTOC sub forum on here at all?

"Lift the rock and they all crawl out" Really? So, you're deliberately baiting people that simply don't see the TTOC as an asset to the forum.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

That was my thought - receiving the email might've just been a minor irritation (it would be to most people (surely you'd then go into that account and change its settings so it doesn't happen in future?)), but he can't pass-up the opportunity to have a moan about something to do with the Forum.

I'm guessing he hasn't replied to Sheena's question as its not worth the bother now he's had his moan.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I did receive it twice, but only aware of one account on the forum. I just read & deleted them, not a great hassle.

very tiresome the level/pitch of comments aired about the (lack of) TTf & TTOC relationship, just my opinion.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

spike said:


> I did receive it twice, but only aware of one account on the forum. I just read & deleted them, not a great hassle.
> 
> very tiresome the level/pitch of comments aired about the (lack of) TTf & TTOC relationship, just my opinion.





spike said:


> I did receive it twice, but only aware of one account on the forum. I just read & deleted them, not a great hassle.
> 
> very tiresome the level/pitch of comments aired about the (lack of) TTf & TTOC relationship, just my opinion.


Yeah, let's face it, the OP is all about solidifying that relationship isn't it?

You know, the TTOC does itself no favours whatsoever with petty comments, moaning about what it can and can't do on the TTF ( [smiley=book2.gif] Breaking News ... it's not your forum, you have your own forum, go be petty on there.)

At some point you're all going to realise you have to "get along" to "get along". It's like watching a drunk person arguing the same argument time and time again and getting nowhere and wondering why. Pretty much every member the TTOC has garnered it's garnered through the TTF and still it continues to bite the hand that feeds it.

Go, leave, do your own thing or stay, help members, up your profile by being more of a help to the members on here. The TTOC could be so much more than it comes across as and yet all it seems to do is try to argue moot points all the time.

Ask yourself this ... when was the last time anyone from the TTOC did anything to help the TT community as a whole? 
What happens when someone points out that you need the TTF ... you pressgang them, over post them and try to defame them. If you want a list of the times TTOC members have done this i'll copy and paste links. Look at Bartsimpsonhead ... every time he posts you put him down. Ask yourself this, how do you think that makes the TTOC look? If you're an outsider thinking of joining the forum, how do you perceive the TTOC?

You act like a the TTF owes you something, it owes you nothing. Nothing at all, if anything you owe the TTF everything.

Some of us love this forum for the help it's given us over the years, some of us have gone above and beyond the call to help other members on here, but it still begs the question, what has the TTOC done?

This post isn't designed to bait you into posting petty bullshit comments, this post is designed to get you to take a good look at yourselves. If you upped your game, changed your attitude to how you view this relationship, did more within the community to resolve members issues on this site I, for one, would have far more respect for you guys.

As for Andy, isn't this sort of thing beneath you? Man, I love what you've done with your cars over the years, same goes for you Nick, you still have one of the prettiest cars on this forum and a build thread in a sticky would be an inspiration to a lot of members on here.

Having pops at the moderators on here isn't doing you any favours either. You know what? Hoggy helps more members on here in a day, even used to go out of his way to help you guys too, he helps more members on here in a day than the committee helps in a year. Ikon used to too, but eventually it becomes a thankless task ... I guess he's more than bored with it now.

None of you take criticism well, I understand that, it's a thankless job and you seem to defend that fact that you think you're right even when you're wrong. Personally, I'd do my best to get back that respect you used to have on here, move forward not on the things you've done but on the things you're doing now.

People end up coming here for help, this is where the knowledge base is, not the TTOC.

Make the TTOC something proud to be a member of again, work with the forum owners and Mods on here to work out a synergistic relationship that helps you both ... and FFS bury some of those very big hatchets you've been carrying around forever.

Just a few thoughts guys, but without the TTF, you'll dwindle and die.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Right lets get this straight an email only works one account that account had opted out of email contacts. I don't see how any club that may or may not have been hounded from this forum has anything to do with this post I certainly haven't mentioned any. As for being a volunteer run forum very easy to say when the owner is a multi million $ corporation .


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Wallsendmag said:


> Right lets get this straight an email only works one account that account had opted out of email contacts. I don't see how any club that may or may not have been hounded from this forum has anything to do with this post I certainly haven't mentioned any. As for being a volunteer run forum very easy to say when the owner is a multi million $ corporation .


Let's cut the BS here, I know you have multiple accounts.

Secondly, as for being hounded from this forum, is it me or does the TTOC have your own section here still? This forum, from the start was always about money. If that wasn't the case Jae would have given it to the TTOC, instead he gave you first refusal to buy it IIRC. The fact that he offered it to the owners club at a ridiculous over inflated price proves that he wasn't that bothered about the OC, it was down to money, it's always been a business, whether you thought this or not.

If you choose to run the owners club purely as volunteers, that's your choice, I assume nobody has ever received any preferential treatment for pricing of parts, work done on their cars etc ... I know I have from my forum, APS gave me free RS Brakes when I had my Shrick Cams fitted for holding a meet down there ... hell, even Nick turned up.

You need to stop being pissy and stroppy because somebody else bought this forum as a business, it's still not your business. Your final comment in your post smacks of ill will because of money. What difference does it make who owns this, what money they make from it from click through? What it does do is keep it free for the members, they simply pay for the upkeep of the forum, server costs etc and pocket what's left over.

You, me and every other member on here are the financial batteries of this forum, without us it loses it's profit making ability ... but the balance is, we don't directly pay to be here.

If it's about money you've lost all moral ground Andy, seeing as you charge your members to be members.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTFAdmin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was it the email that was linked above the email that you received from the site?
> 
> ~Sheena


Yes


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> Right lets get this straight an email only works *one* account that account had opted out of email contacts. .


So how many other accounts with other email addresses do you have that you might've forgotten to opt out of?

There's at least two (or should that be 'Toon') that I know of, along with Wallsendmag...


ToonToon (regarding a 'Secret Santa') said:


> Can you send it to me instead of wallsendmag bit of a balls up on my behalf updating my email address





ToonToon said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > ToonToon said:
> ...


_FYI dear readers, ToonToon was used from 7/12/2005 to 15/12/2005 (while Wallsendmag had email issues probably), than resurrected again in 2015 to 'spoil' an AitP stand thread I'd started, and also to comment disparagingly on a Forum/TT Shop discount thread. Pretty underhand and shady behaviour in my book..._


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dear Mr Simpson I am receiving messages on my Wallsendmag account that is set up not to recieve emails , that is my gripe you may have other agendas but me I just don't want emails that I have asked not to be sent to me.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

That's Mr Simpsonhead (please get your facts straight)

Well no doubt it would have been more helpful to the Admin/Mods who were going to look into your complaint if you'd stated which email address the message was sent to in your first post - disclosure of all relevant information in the first instance would speed matters along. The fact people just assumed it was to one of your multiple accounts just speaks volumes...


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> That's Mr Simpsonhead (please get your facts straight)
> 
> Well no doubt it would have been more helpful to the Admin/Mods who were going to look into your complaint if you'd stated which email address the message was sent to in your first post - disclosure of all relevant information in the first instance would speed matters along. The fact people just assumed it was to one of your multiple accounts just speaks volumes...


What are you trying to say? :lol: :lol: :lol:

If the relationship between the TTF and the TTOC had been a real relationship between real people the TTOC would have been arrested for stalking a long time ago.


----------

